# Shoutbox.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Just a heads up that our shout box has been removed. It was causing some problems with somethings being posted on there that shouldn't be by membership and non-members. The mods could not remove any posts that were out of place and so VS removed it today.

But, they also are supposedly going to update our software soon and make the site even mobile friendly which is good news. It will sorta resemble the Combine Forum.

Its funny how a recent member complains about membership calling him names but yet he sent messages to this website cursing me and calling me unkind things. Can you imagine that.

Actually, that same person is the same individual that goes by two other HT monikers. He thinks he is fooling folks but all are aware.

Try not to address these malcontents when they spew their venom and give them time to self eliminate.

Also, it would be helpful if we could keep our memes directed towards agriculture related issues as that would help with our public relations. Not saying it can't be political as long as it relates to agriculture. We now live in the world where PC is in control and we must fight it intelligently and wait patiently for the worm to turn.....and it will at some point.

If anyone wants to PM me about anything, feel free.

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for your efforts here Vol!


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

DITTOS Mike on gearclash 's comment. You are basically the glue that holds all this together on this forum.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Vol - a voice of reason in crazy times


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks Mike for the hard work. Its a shame to see this site slowly erode but such is life sometimes....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you gents. I appreciate the kind words and I appreciate that you fellas are great contributors to this site and have not once caused an ounce of trouble. There are so many other members like you. We will just plod on along and do our due diligence.

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I just skip over any political stuff on here. I am here to talk hay and farming . I’m sure there are plenty other place to talk politics. I still enjoy everyone’s comments and advice here. Thanks Vol .


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

broadriverhay said:


> I just skip over any political stuff on here. I am here to talk hay and farming . I'm sure there are plenty other place to talk politics. I still enjoy everyone's comments and advice here. Thanks Vol .


Don't be so quick to think that.....if they are trying to silence a 90% agriculture related forum, just imagine what they are trying to do to any of the those.

Thanks Mike for putting up with this crap. As for me, I will probably limit my time, I enjoy all of the good people on this site, I have met so many friendly folks here, always willing to expound on their triumphs and tragedy. I've also met some that I would probably slap the shit out of if given enough reason, but I can always reason with most liberal people....the leftists (which is what we are dealing with here) want to destroy everything THEY deem racist/sexist/homophobic//etc....and anything that goes against their worldly views. I've always had good banter with slow, I know we stand on separate isles of the political spectrum, some by choice....some by happenstance....some by upbringing. But he's an intellegent guy and outspoken enuf to voice his opinion and I don't remember ever anyone (for sure not me) try to "beat him up" or "call in the mods" or anything....quite the contrary, I always value his opin and appreciate a different view. But this PC Cancel culture is bad for society and I can assure you, as much as we differ.....right is right and wrong is wrong. Remember what DJT said: "they're not coming for me, they're coming for you, I'm just in the way..."
Anything the leftist controls, it destroys.....
My experience here has brought me many new "friends" but I don't think I can participate in such an environment. It's against my principals.....and that's important to ME. 
It's why I've given up NFL,NBA,NASCAR,Etc. 
It's hard to believe we live in a time where a significant portion of the population is afraid of death and the other portion are afraid of them......pathetic.
O ye of little faith....
I'll check in and see when big brother says it's ok to communicate freely......I'll believe the "update" when I see it. 
Thanks again Mike for all you do.....


----------



## VS-Admin (May 2, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Don't be so quick to think that.....if they are trying to silence a 90% agriculture related forum, just imagine what they are trying to do to any of the those.
> 
> Thanks Mike for putting up with this crap. As for me, I will probably limit my time, I enjoy all of the good people on this site, I have met so many friendly folks here, always willing to expound on their triumphs and tragedy. I've also met some that I would probably slap the shit out of if given enough reason, but I can always reason with most liberal people....the leftists (which is what we are dealing with here) want to destroy everything THEY deem racist/sexist/homophobic//etc....and anything that goes against their worldly views. I've always had good banter with slow, I know we stand on separate isles of the political spectrum, some by choice....some by happenstance....some by upbringing. But he's an intellegent guy and outspoken enuf to voice his opinion and I don't remember ever anyone (for sure not me) try to "beat him up" or "call in the mods" or anything....quite the contrary, I always value his opin and appreciate a different view. But this PC Cancel culture is bad for society and I can assure you, as much as we differ.....right is right and wrong is wrong. Remember what DJT said: "they're not coming for me, they're coming for you, I'm just in the way..."
> Anything the leftist controls, it destroys.....
> ...


Thanks for your feedback. If you want to focus energy on posting about politics there are a number of other platforms where you can can maintain an echo chamber. I appreciate the time everyone spends here and hope that the focus on sharing info on the agriculture industry remains paramount.

-Philip


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Right on dawg. Mike, a huge thank you. Haytalk was great.......may it Rest In Peace. So now it goes in my trash bin, next to media, sports, movies.........I'm irritated enough that I probably won't do any business with advertisers on this forum. What a slap in the face.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

VS-Admin said:


> Thanks for your feedback. If you want to focus energy on posting about politics there are a number of other platforms where you can can maintain an echo chamber. I appreciate the time everyone spends here and hope that the focus on sharing info on the agriculture industry remains paramount.
> 
> -Philip


This site is/was not even remotely close to what I have seen on several of your other maintained sites. You eventually closed certain categories but you could come to haytalk and see none of the bashing taking place elsewhere. This site is a group of great people and instead of removing the trouble maker you have effectively decided to take it out on all of us as a group.

How about making updates that are long over due and leave us in peace to do our thing.

Mike, THANK YOU for all your hard work.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

VS-Admin said:


> Thanks for your feedback. If you want to focus energy on posting about politics there are a number of other platforms where you can can maintain an echo chamber. I appreciate the time everyone spends here and hope that the focus on sharing info on the agriculture industry remains paramount.
> -Philip


You are a complete moron Phillip......I never ever said that I wanted to "focus energy on posting about politics" YOU said that.....that's what the leftists do, change it to YOUR narrative. And I just explained that I appreciate different views which is NOT an "echo chamber"......but that's the problem isn't it, you don't listen....you guys never have listened, not once since buying the site have you guys ever done anything that you said.....we've had problems with all sorts of issues with nary a word from VS except some meaningless post, meaningless because it has no substance in truth or fact. 
Now here we are today, being treated like little children......
Such a good site, many people have been helped......many have passed and we've all felt the pain when someone has a loss, be it monetary or personal tragedy.
We are being forced into an "echo chamber" where speech is stiffled and big brother has to watch over us to make sure we "stay in line". Perhaps you've put up with that sort of attitude your entire life Phillip, but freedom of speech is something I value and you won't destroy that for me. 
Like I said, anything the left touches......they destroy.
You can always be like this guy, it's very easy.....put words in other peoples mouths ^^^ and when you don't like what they say....cancel them. This is PC run amuck.....
It was a good 10yr or so run, but the sand is running out of the hourglass for Haytalk and that's a sad day....and it was not brought on by any of the "members in good standing"


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

We need a "Kim" on this site, not a "Philip"! 

Dave


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, I didn't use the Shoutbox often but I sure do miss the early weather report from New Hampshire. I always read the comments there to get an idea of things going on everywhere.

Early on when I started on here I unintentionally set off a member by a comment favoring God and country. I came to realize that we can have different beliefs and still get along. There are things that member has helped me with since that time and I very much appreciate it.

I think very highly of the HayTalk members and consider you friends. I think we've all come to know each other well enough to know who to seek out information on many different things that affect our lives. Practically anything I'm considering I either search posts here or start a new topic - everything from tools/equipment, building design plans, recipes  to name a few.

I'd like to remain in contact with y'all and will keep following on here. Be glad for PM if anyone wants my contact info for the future.

Shelia


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

This site is/was not even remotely close to what I have seen on several of your other maintained sites. You eventually closed certain categories but you could come to haytalk and see none of the bashing taking place elsewhere. This site is a group of great people and instead of removing the trouble maker you have effectively decided to take it out on all of us as a group.

How about making updates that are long over due and leave us in peace to do our thing.

Mike, THANK YOU for all your hard work.

Same everywhere, don't hold people accountable, just coddle them and scold the group.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, I guess I'm going to punch my time ticket, too. Just shy of 11000 posts.....and 8 years.....

Will check back here and there, but I have only posted about 10 times in the last few months anyway. 
Eulogy:
Was once a great site of hay growing and farming knowledge and even some good natured shots at each other, but we are all tough enough to take it. I hope the advertisers see this exodus, be it big or small and take note of what liberal control does.

What Philip calls an "echo chamber", we call "freedom of speech".

Now that the technique here is to cancel, that's enough for me to pretty much say goodbye. Vote with your feet, or in this case, vote with your clicks and screen time.

Liberals ruin everything they touch because they love regulation more than life itself and they hate freedom, the basic tenant this country was founded on.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

And.....I will be contacting advertisers on this site to voice my displeasure with the way this site is being administrated, unlike those “Tators” (instigators, imitators, etc.) I actually do business with several of these advertisers......they will get my opin, what they do with it is up to them, but money speaks in many ways......


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I quit using Fakepage because it became a place of hateful rhetoric. I reduced my usage of Haytalk because of the full screen ads that I couldn't close on the desktop version. Mobile version sucks because I could not keep up with the shoutbox.

The owners of this site capitalize on the regulars that are here sharing their knowledge and experiences for free. I understand that's the trade off for free membership to the site. If you want to ostracize the regular contributors that made this site what it is, we can easily boycott this site and revenue will likely fall.

For the regulars I'm on the Gram if you want to keep up with me, same moniker.


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

Have any of you used mastodon or similar federated platforms? I contemplated setting one up for ag related things.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up Mike. Hate to see a decline here...


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Let's let cooler heads prevail here. Others sites have rules so lets make one NO POLITICS or bashing anyone PEROID! If one does not want to follow the rules BYE!!! Kick em' off. Lets stick to what we know and do Farming, Ranching, crops and livestock, equipment etc.. If one wants to pontificate on politics there is always facebook, twitter etc. to voice your opinion on, if you don't have anything good to say about someone don't say anything at all respect each other. Remember the golden rule? There is so much information and knowledge here it would be a shame to throw it all away. Think about it folks.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The echo chamber comment was totally uncalled for....I know of no bigger echo chamber than political correctness and liberalism.

I will be giving the above comments some deep thought in the coming days and I appreciate the insight given.

It appears that the beast is trying to leave his mark.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

It would seem that the first change should be to give the Moderators the ability to Moderate!!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm not Republican or Democrat, but this stifling of free speech is ludicrous. If VS is wanting us to keep this to a agricultural related site, are they that dense to think that politics isn't a major part of that?

I do believe this, as Mike says, has all the markings of the beast and I will have no part of it. I know he will get his punishment in the end. (I've read the Book to the end, I know who wins) It's all part of the conditioning that has happened multiple times throughout history. Get people used to something so that when we take something else away they will not raise as much of a fuss.

I used the shout box a lot, to announce the birth of my boy, to share accomplishments and tribulations. Too bad it can't be used for that again.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Not surprised to see this happen. Goat caused alot of this unfortunately. This has been a great site to ask advice and help others in need of some. JD nothing personal but your comments above surprise me. You asked for a heap of advice when you got started and now you are thinking of quitting when you could stick around and help some new haytalk members along in their journey. I don't like to see the shoutbox go but i can live with that. Hope the VS Admin pays close attn to the comments before me because most of them were well thought out suggestions. Really like Shetlands post, you nailed it! Mike, as always,thanks for your time and effort. Friends stick around and give this a chance, if it goes South on us i have a backup plan. Ray


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

If the political correct crowd wants to point fingers and be divisive, I ask them this one single question: Why is the absolute majority of farmers conservative leaning and Christians? You don't see many (I've never seen a single one) liberal/leftist farmers or atheists as farmers (I've known 2 for sure). And for a real wrench in the works, why is it most farmers just happen to be Caucasian? These are all truths, yet we are vilified by the left for being among the hardest working and most sacrificing people in this country. That, my friends, is called bigotry and racism, brought to you by the tolerant and liberal left.

Isaiah 5:18 - 18 Woe to those who drag their sins behind them like a bullock on a rope.[b] 19 They even mock the Holy One of Israel and dare the Lord to punish them.[c] "Hurry up and punish us, O Lord," they say. "We want to see what you can do!" 20 They say that what is right is wrong and what is wrong is right; that black is white and white is black; bitter is sweet and sweet is bitter.

21 Woe to those who are wise and shrewd in their own eyes! 22 Woe to those who are "heroes" when it comes to drinking and boast about the liquor they can hold. 23 They take bribes to pervert justice, letting the wicked go free and putting innocent men in jail.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I for one absolutely love this site. There are several angry people every once in awhile here but the amount of help that we get in questions answered is well worth it. I'm sure compared to most to you I'm pretty liberal although I wouldn't go so far as to call myself that. And I'm not religious at all. What you guys will probably consider as atheist as well. That doesn't make me less of a caring person or not willing to do my share of the work. I will always lend a hand when I can for you guys and you guys have always done the same for me. Everyone's entitled to their opinion and nobody's forced to like it. I don't lose sleep over someone's point of view because I don't know your upbringing and life story but I will always consider your side. Alot of times you are wrong and right at the same time. What's wrong and right vary by who's reading it. We shouldn't be too quick to judge people we don't know.


----------



## hay slayer (Dec 29, 2020)

I am new to posting but have been following and getting advice for years.it takes me forever to type so i get a lot more from this site than I have been able to give back. did anyone run into those (are you human) tests. click on pictures of a car and so on , well maybe click on pictures of goats not sheep to access this sight might be a good filter. I wouldn't call myself moose and put a picture of an elk if I new the difference. most farmers know the difference , might keep some rift raft out maybe click on pictures of hay fields not corn fields, probably be surprised how many would fail


----------

